# Police Officer sent to hosptial after accident totalling cruiser



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

I knew CuriousEMT just wants to know everything going on in Marlborough, so I posted this just for him.

*Police officer, another driver involved in mysterious collision*










http://www3.whdh.com/video/player/whdh_video.php?f=l060904_police_crash.wmv

MARLBOROUGH, Mass. -- A police officer is involved in a crash this morning in Marlborough.

The incident happened at Bolton and Lincoln Streets around 6 a.m. this morning.
A police cruiser and another car somehow collided with each other.

Both drivers were taken to University of Massachusetts Medical Center.

They are both expected to be OK.

State Police are still investigating the incident.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know i saw that on the news this A.M. and i tried to hurry up & log on and post it before you had a chance to- just to ruin ur day; however i had log on problems. I hope you didn't short out ur scanner with the tears.

On a serious note i hope the officer willbe ok and backonthe job soon!


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

That must of been the cruiser with the bad seat!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

tomcats said:


> That must of been the cruiser with the bad seat!


Nope it was P1, the one with the over heating problems. Seems like that car is accident prone. P1 was totalled actually a year ago this month except that time it was broadsided while on a call.












EOD1 said:


> I hope you didn't short out ur scanner with the tears.


Sorry but I don't have my scanner with me. Even if I did, I'm sure I can't pick them up here at college. I knew I should have gone to Framingham State....stupid, stupid.

I guess the guy/girl driving the Impala ran the red light at the intersection and its obvious from the damage the officer broadsided the car. I'll wait to see what else the State Police uncover in their investigation.

I'm glad to hear he's alright. Hopefully he won't be out too long.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

djgj200, do you think that older lightbar might have caused this crash. What is your expertise on this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

j809 said:


> djgj200, do you think that older lightbar might have caused this crash. What is your expertise on this?


This crash. I think its safe to say that its a new cruiser, they got it in February. It had new equipment inside and out, a lot of the equipement in the last cruiser that got totalled probably got damaged from that accident.

Ya know, those LEDs are stealthier during the day especially on a white car. If they still had he strobes the person driving the Impala would have seen the lightbar and wouldn't have tried to "crash the amber".


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> This crash. I think its safe to say that its a new cruiser, they got it in February. It had new equipment inside and out, a lot of the equipement in the last cruiser that got totalled probably got damaged from that accident.
> 
> Ya know, those LEDs are stealthier during the day especially on a white car. If they still had he strobes the person driving the Impala would have seen the lightbar and wouldn't have tried to "crash the amber".


LED lightbars are way brighter dude. Even in the day.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Not at certain angles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> LED lightbars are way brighter dude. Even in the day.


In this accident, I dont' think he was on a call. The one last year the officer was, but the kid that hit him had his radio blasting and couldn't hear the siren, there was a stone wall blocking his view in the direction where the cruiser was coming from and when the kid found a break in traffic he bolted and broadsided the cruiser.

But yes, during the day, LEDs do show up a lot better than strobes. And yes at some angles during the day, the light isn't reflected at all angles so unless you have keen eye sight and can see the actual LEDs flashing, you're probably not going to notice them.

What my daddy thinks? Well he wasn't working so he wouldn't know. From what I heard, all he knows is the guy ran the red light attempting to crash the amber so he could come on here and brag how he attempted to crashed the amber while going to the package store. He wasn't quick enough and ended up running a red light.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

our libertys are bright a pretty much most angles plus the flashing alleys


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

they are and the angles the forward and rear facing modules won't get the job done, the corner modules and the alleys "got their back". Sidemarker strobes do help too with the wide angle coverage you get with them.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> LED lightbars are way brighter dude. Even in the day.


Yea, I like the LED's myself. You can see them a mile away and safely check your speed and slow down if necessary. Of course in my city that is pointless cause the police like to follow you to see if you will break any ch 90 laws.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

tazoez said:


> Yea, I like the LED's myself. You can see them a mile away and safely check your speed and slow down if necessary.


Are you talking on or off. When off, I can't tell there is a liberty on a white car until it is about 50-75 yards down the road. If they are running radar (Decatur Genesis I) they usually pick up your speed within that distance so its too late. Some radar units can pick you up when you are a quarter mile out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

*Drivers injured in police car crash
*By *Charlie Breitrose*/ Daily News Staff
Tuesday, September 5, 2006

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- A Marlborough Police officer and a 63-year-old city man were taken to the hospital yesterday after an early morning crash.

 Officer Alain Basquait and Douglas Peltak were injured when Basquait's police cruiser and Peltak's vehicle collided at about 5:45 a.m. Police received multiple 911 calls reporting the accident at Lincoln and Bolton streets.
Both were taken to UMass Memorial Medical Center in Worcester with injuries that were not life-threatening, police said. Basquait was released at about 12:15 p.m. and Peltak remained in the hospital yesterday, according to a hospital official. UMass would not release Peltak's condition.
Police would not comment further yesterday on the accident. In a press release, police said the crash will be investigated by the Marlborough Police and the State Police Reconstruction Team.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Nope it was P1, the one with the over heating problems. Seems like that car is accident prone. P1 was totalled actually a year ago this month except that time it was broadsided while on a call.












Wasn't that the same location that P1 was totalled last year?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

That picture u got there was the accident the old P1(the strobe 9M bar) when it got in the accident last September. That was at Bolton and Tremont streets. 

This one that just happened, happened at Bolton and Lincoln streets which is just a street over from the one i mentioned above.

Both intersections have stonewalls that obstruct vision looking north on Bolton Street (Route 85). We know it played a major roll in the accident last year. The State Police haven't completed the investigation as it says in the article above, so its not known yet if the stonewall played a role. They are probably considering it to be a factor. I hear the guy ran the red light, maybe if that stone wall wasn't there it probably would have prevented the accident (if the person driving the Impala was coming from the north). The road curves enough that it would be tough to determine if any traffic was coming from the north without the stonewalls, with the stonewalls you can imagine how much more of an obstruction there is for drivers. It is only a problem for that little stretch of road where roads intersect from the west.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> The one last year the officer was, but the kid that hit him had his radio blasting and couldn't hear the siren...


djgj... I remember seeing that accident on fox morning news at 7 am. The kid had his radio blasting at 7 in the morning? Who said his radio was blasting? Another officer? Obviously it was a neutral party right? Ha... right!



djgj200 said:


> when the kid found a break in traffic he bolted and broadsided the cruiser.


...this statement really baffles me.... from the pics that I've seen, the cruiser had front end damage. Broadsided = front end damage? Interesting....

Let me tell you what I've noticed being in Marlboro.... I've watched several cruisers blow thru intersections with their lights on. What I mean is they come thru the intersection without stopping what so ever. I understand the lights on top of the cruisers are blue, but the light on top of the pole is red. I know an emergency is an emergency and every second counts... but by blowing thru intersections is putting others at risk. I'm not saying that every officer blows thru intersections all day. But I've been sitting at intersections and have watched cruisers come thru intersections without even slowing down.... Did the elderly guy who was involved in the MVA with P1 this year have his radio blasting too? Maybe this is why there cruisers keep getting totaled in the good ol. Boro! - Just an observation.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LED's on their own merit, are *not* as noticible during daylight. and if you disagree then call 1-800-get LEDS or..................


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> djgj... I remember seeing that accident on fox morning news at 7 am. The kid had his radio blasting at 7 in the morning? Who said his radio was blasting? Another officer? Obviously it was a neutral party right? Ha... right!


Supposedly it was a guy who broke down literally like 20 yards from the accident. He said he heard loud music and heard the siren too. The kid at the time was a junior at my school. I don't know him, but a lot of my friends did.

I know what you mean about officers blow through red lights at intersections. East Main and Curtis Ave is a pretty busy intersection at most times of the day and night and I have seen an officer blow through that once. I haven't seen it so much with the officers on the day shift, but the night shift and midnight shift guys tend to do that more often than not from what I have seen. I recall only once have I seen a regular night shift officer come to a complete stop at an intersection. But when I am on the road, it usually isn't around Marlborough much so maybe you see it more often than I do. Have you noticed that both accidents with P1, last year and this year, they had midnight shift guys driving them.

I'm surprised there haven't been more accidents at Bolton and Union Streets. The yellow light is literally 2-3 seconds and almost everytime the light changes there is someone that runs the red light because the light change is so quick that you don't have time to react or time to slow down. I've only notice it for Bolton Street traffic, I don't know about traffic for Union Street.

Crossing over from Bolton St. Ext. to Bolton Street, where it intersects with Main Street, that light has issues too. The light cycles through so quick that on average three cars get through the light before it turns red again. If you're lucky and the drivers step on the gas you might get four cars through. Its a real pain during rush hour. So lights up and down Bolton Street have issues. Since that is Rt. 85, would that mean that is MassHighway's problem?

In that accident last year, the cruiser sustained heavy front end damage because he went straight into a telephone pole. I'm going along with Crvtte, Officer Gough probably did swerve to avoid the car.


----------



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

Was the police officer in a covert vehicle? No! 
Was the police officer possibly responding to a citizen complaint not documented via 911 that needed immediate attention? YES!
Was the radio blasting? YES!
Is a policeman's statement more than an offender's lie? Yes

Let's keep it real, This was not a policeman's fault!
God speed recover fully and let's not always blame the system!!!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Have you noticed that both accidents with P1, last year and this year, they had midnight shift guys driving them.


Honestly djdg are you trying to insinuate that because they work the midnight shift that they blow through intersections and cause accidents? You need to know when to shut your mouth. Are you a cop? (that was a rhetorical question, btw) Since I know you are _not_ why dont you keep your citizen observations about how the police do their job to yourself.

I understand you are excited about police vehicles and daily operations.. that's fine. You need to realise, no matter who you father is, you _are a civilian_. You dont have the experience needed to critique police officers on how they do their job.. it just makes you look extremely ignorant. I dont have a grudge against you, I think it is cool that you support the police but try and remember you weren't there nor have you ever been their.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

i was joking. it just turned out they both worked the midnight shift. was just pointing that out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> i was joking. it just turned out they both worked the midnight shift. was just pointing that out.


Why don't you just STFU like you have been told
by to many members to many times STFU listen
and learn.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Anything djgj says - he gets hell for. I cant believe how much time users on this forum spend bashing this kid. How many kids out there are out doing dumb $hit like causing trouble or creating problems around the community? Lets think about this... This morning I was watching the news; 18 year throws pumpkins onto highway.... 17 year old shows up at party and shoots partygoer.... 13 year old kid brings rifle to school... police hunting for paintball pranksters... These days a lot of kids are simply on the wrong path. The level of respect that many kids have for the police is also an issue that im sure many officers come across daily. I work for 2 departments, a university campus and newly a town. This is a subject of conversation all the time. Finally, a kid that looks up to and respects the police community and this is the hell he gets. 

I dont know djgj personally nor do I know any of you. I do however, see whats posted in this forum. If the kid posts something that isnt entirely accurate, then correct him. I sure he wouldnt mind it. Bashing him on a public forum isnt doing anything positive. Why do you think hes on this site? Most likely because hes interested in becoming an officer at some point. Why not support the kid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Nightstalker. 

I would estimate 97% of my classmates have little to no respect for Police and some down right hate them. I get the shit fairly frequently from them about why would I want to be a cop, one of my friends told me once off to the side that I would lose all my friends if I ever became one. That is how much they hate the Police. That was a risk I would take, but I can't even get support from those in the profession. You tell me if it's worth it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nightstalker AND d2000,

STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

djgj200 said:


> i was joking. it just turned out they both worked the midnight shift. was just pointing that out.


 Sometimes things are better left unsaid....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Nightstalker said:


> Anything djgj says - he gets hell for. I cant believe how much time users on this forum spend bashing this kid. How many kids out there are out doing dumb $hit like causing trouble or creating problems around the community? Lets think about this... This morning I was watching the news; 18 year throws pumpkins onto highway.... 17 year old shows up at party and shoots partygoer.... 13 year old kid brings rifle to school... police hunting for paintball pranksters... These days a lot of kids are simply on the wrong path. The level of respect that many kids have for the police is also an issue that im sure many officers come across daily. I work for 2 departments, a university campus and newly a town. This is a subject of conversation all the time. Finally, a kid that looks up to and respects the police community and this is the hell he gets.
> 
> I dont know djgj personally nor do I know any of you. I do however, see whats posted in this forum. If the kid posts something that isnt entirely accurate, then correct him. I sure he wouldnt mind it. Bashing him on a public forum isnt doing anything positive. Why do you think hes on this site? Most likely because hes interested in becoming an officer at some point. Why not support the kid?


I see your point but sometimes people (digi in this case) talk out of turn or make a criticism on something they know nothing about. We can't see facial expressions in text, some of us don't read between the lines and because of this the kid comes off as a cocky, arrogant know it all when in fact he may be just joking. It might be that he is really a cocky, arrogant know it all and if that's the case good luck to him once he gets hired.

We have an unwritten rule where I work, keep your mouth shut for the first five years and your ears open. After that point you may be allowed to speak your mind without an old timer busting your chops.

I personally think the kid is a little too opinionated given his status in law enforcement.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Nightstalker AND d2000,
> 
> STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats that about?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Gil said:


> I see your point but sometimes people (digi in this case) talk out of turn or make a criticism on something they know nothing about. We can't see facial expressions in text, some of us don't read between the lines and because of this the kid comes off as a cocky, arrogant know it all when in fact he may be just joking. It might be that he is really a cocky, arrogant know it all and if that's the case good luck to him once he gets hired.
> 
> We have an unwritten rule where I work, keep your mouth shut for the first five years and your ears open. After that point you may be allowed to speak your mind without an old timer busting your chops.
> 
> I personally think the kid is a little too opinionated given his status in law enforcement.


Gil - Thanks for the response. I understand where you are coming from. I work with a lot of young people that know everything about everything in regards to law enforcement. I've learned that insulting them or saying STFU (as many like to say on here) is not going to get the response you had hoped. As an example, if I say something you don't like and you respond with something derogatory or "STFU" or something of the sort.... anything else that you have to tell me is most likely not going to be heard. As a result of that, a lot of useful info may be disregarded. You may be accurately correcting my statement or comment, but at that point it doesn't matter. So now, the opportunity to learn something (which is the reason many of us are here) has been spent. I know that there is a wealth of knowledge on this site and that's why I joined it. I read threads from people looking to get on the job to officers simply looking for clarification of laws and procedures to "war stories" of on the job experiences. Some of the treads start off with good intentions and then end up hi-jacked with nonsense and bickering.


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

Immaturity is not a necessary phase of development, nor is it to be accepted simply as the lesser of several possible evils. People younger have earned Medals of Honor, have consciously chosen to sacrifice their lives for this country, and in fact do so today. 

The educational process can take many forms.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> Anything djgj says - he gets hell for. I cant believe how much time users on this forum spend bashing this kid. How many kids out there are out doing dumb $hit like causing trouble or creating problems around the community? Lets think about this... This morning I was watching the news; 18 year throws pumpkins onto highway.... 17 year old shows up at party and shoots partygoer.... 13 year old kid brings rifle to school... police hunting for paintball pranksters... These days a lot of kids are simply on the wrong path. The level of respect that many kids have for the police is also an issue that im sure many officers come across daily. I work for 2 departments, a university campus and newly a town. This is a subject of conversation all the time. Finally, a kid that looks up to and respects the police community and this is the hell he gets.
> 
> I dont know djgj personally nor do I know any of you. I do however, see whats posted in this forum. If the kid posts something that isnt entirely accurate, then correct him. I sure he wouldnt mind it. Bashing him on a public forum isnt doing anything positive. Why do you think hes on this site? Most likely because hes interested in becoming an officer at some point. Why not support the kid?


If this is in response to my post, then please re-read my post. I did not bash the kid. I bashed his 'observations' about mids. As others have said: Live & learn, until then.. keep your trap closed.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> If this is in response to my post, then please re-read my post. I did not bash the kid. I bashed his 'observations' about mids. As others have said: Live & learn, until then.. keep your trap closed.


MM1799 - That wasnt in response to any individual post. It also wasn't strickly in regards to Djgj either. It had to do with general conduct across the forum and how we respond to users who we dont share the same view.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Cause for crash still a mystery*
By *Crystal Bozek*/ Daily News Staff
Saturday, October 21, 2006

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- Police Chief Mark Leonard said yesterday there may never be an official cause for a two-car crash on Labor Day that injured a St. Matthias Church deacon and a city patrolman.

Officer Alain Basquait's police cruiser and 63-year-old Douglas Peltak's vehicle collided around 5:45 a.m. on Sept. 4 at Lincoln and Bolton streets, sending both men to UMass Memorial Medical Center in Worcester.

"We still don't know what caused the accident," Leonard said. "The cause would be which vehicle ran a red light....That will probably never be determined. We have no witnesses since it was so early, and neither operator has any recollection of what happened prior to the accident."

Leonard received a report from the State Police Reconstruction Team Wednesday and took a couple of days to review it before releasing the findings.

Investigators found both men to be speeding at the time of impact.

The department will issue Peltak a written warning for exceeding the speed limit, while Officer Basquait will receive a citation -- which carries a fine -- for his cruiser's excessive speed.

"It's like when police use radar guns. They might give you a written warning up to a certain number above the speed limit. After that you get a civil motor vehicle infraction," Leonard said.

Basquait was driving in a 25-mph zone, while Peltak was traveling in a 30- mph zone.
Leonard said he would not release the actual speeds of the vehicles until he finished an internal review of Basquait, a common practice in such accidents.

"We still need to look at the best course of action internally. I don't want to compromise an internal investigation," Leonard said. "And the officer is still out....He's hurt enough to still be out of work."

Peltak, known to many as Deacon Doug, also continues to recover from serious injuries.

While the report shows Peltak most likely used his seat belt, Leonard said it was inconclusive whether Basquait did.

"That's something else we'll need to look into," Leonard said. "That's our policy."

(Crystal Bozek can be reached at 508-490-7453 or [email protected].)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Here we go again. Cruiser gets totalled and Officer found not wearing seatbelt...again, well it says its a possibility. Don't Officers usually learn from other Officers' mistakes?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

If and when you attempt to become a PO, I will pay just to watch the officer in charge of your backround investigation and the look on his face when he pulls up olds posts from "djgj2000".


----------

